

Rapper wants to be a "venture capitalist like Ben Horowitz" in crazy music video - orbuch
https://www.youtube.com/embed/QYjG7E5O-Pk

======
minimaxir
Already submitted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7932778](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7932778)

